# 2013' TTRS Plus reliability



## goodspeed (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello, 

i had buy a TTRS Plus from 2013 with thw CEPB engine 85000 kms. I have heard that engines has poor reliability when you tune it.

What is the real problem ? Tuner problems or this engine is not a good engine to tune with a stock block ?

Best regards for all:laugh:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

goodspeed said:


> Hello,
> 
> i had buy a TTRS Plus from 2013 with thw CEPB engine 85000 kms. I have heard that engines has poor reliability when you tune it.
> 
> ...


Tuner issue, in North America get the United Motorsport Tune.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*TTRS Plus was not sold in North America*



northendroid said:


> Tuner issue, in North America get the United Motorsport Tune.


.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Tuner issue, in North America get the United Motorsport Tune.


Any more details on this? I've been considering an ECU flash, lately. What, specifically, is the tuner issue.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

nitroracerRS said:


> Any more details on this? I've been considering an ECU flash, lately. What, specifically, is the tuner issue.


What I've been told and read is that the APR tune for our CEPB, misfiring, (piston) ring glands to hold or break off, which then requires a engine rebuild. Hank Iroz at Iroz Motorsport has be doing engine rebuild with this particular issue and is the go to shop for 2.5L engine in North America. This is why Iroz and other people recommend the United Motorsport tune for the CEPB 8J. I've did the research before going to the UM tune and have no regrets in doing so, the TTRS is a quick car stock and the tune wake it up again and its quite noticeable. Stage 1 is considered UM tune with stock air intake and downpipe 404 HP 442 Ft/lbs. Stage 2 is with UM tune aftermarket downpipe and the 034 Motorsport cold air intake. I've only need to add the downpipe to be stage 2 435 HP 495 Ft/lbs





http://www.irozmotorsport.com/audi-tt-rs-2-5tfsi-performance-software/

Audi TT-RS 2.5TFSI Performance Software
United Motorsport software improves all of the following aspects of the 2.5 TSFI motor:


Standard Rev limit 7000
Speed limiter removed
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Working Immobilizer
Improved fuel economy
User adjustable boost control
User adjustable fuel octane control
User Adjustable Settings: Used on all IMS Turbo Kits Supplied with Software.

Boost:
To adjust the boost is simple, plug VAG COM into your car, turn the ignition on and start VAG COM on your computer. With in VAG COM select the‘Engine’ control module, then select ‘Adaption’. Now select Channel 12 and press ‘Read’. The value that is shown is the current boost setting, default is 245 which is 2450mb. To set the boost that you require simply take the value and divide by 10, so 2000mb will be 200. Enter your value and press ‘Save’

To set the boost to factory settings, select 179
Allowable range is 180 to 255 which is 1800 to 2550mb

Boost is an absolute value, ie 2550mb at 1000mb atmosphere is 1550mb

Octane:
To adjust the octane is simple, plug VAG COM into your car, turn the ignition on and start VAG COM on your computer. With in VAG COM select the ‘Engine’ control module, then select ‘Adaption’. Now select Channel 9 and press ’Read’. The value that is shown is the current octane setting, default is 93(91 for california). Enter your value and press ‘Save’

Allowable range is 80 to 112

Both of these settings can be adjusted while the engine is running and will apply changes live.

Setting/Adjusting Launch RPM:
With the engine running, car stood still and in neutral, raise the RPM of the engine with the throttle. When the RPM reaches your desired value stab the brake with your left foot. The CEL will illuminate as an acknowledgement.

No Lift Shift timer adjustment:
To adjust the timer is simple, plug VAG COM into your car, turn the ignition on and start VAG COM on your computer. With in VAG COM select the‘Engine’ control module, then select ‘Adaption’. Now select Channel 11 and press ’Read’. The value that is shown is the current timer setting. Enter your value and press ‘Save’

If the current timer value is too short, simply increase the value
If the current timer value is too long, simply decrease the value

The default is 80 which is ~800ms


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

Very detailed response on UM, thank you. 

Can anyone else confirm if they've had this issue with APR? If so, was your setup off the shelf? It would be helpful to know these other variables.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Northerndroid is absolutely correct.

Nitroracer you probably won't get anyone else to confirm they have had issues here, because this forum is nearly dead. You should join some of the facebook TT-RS groups if you want active help from more than the 3 of us that still use Vortex. But, with just a little bit of research you should be able to see APR really dropped the ball on the 8j TT-RS. If i remember correctly they even blew up their test stg3 TT-RS, and then stuck it on autotrader with a rebuilt engine and stopped selling their turbo kit.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

goodspeed said:


> Hello,
> 
> i had buy a TTRS Plus from 2013 with thw CEPB engine 85000 kms. I have heard that engines has poor reliability when you tune it.
> 
> ...


Let me know what you end up doing.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Northerndroid is absolutely correct.
> 
> Nitroracer you probably won't get anyone else to confirm they have had issues here, because this forum is nearly dead. You should join some of the facebook TT-RS groups if you want active help from more than the 3 of us that still use Vortex. But, with just a little bit of research you should be able to see APR really dropped the ball on the 8j TT-RS. If i remember correctly they even blew up their test stg3 TT-RS, and then stuck it on autotrader with a rebuilt engine and stopped selling their turbo kit.


Thanks. Will definitely take this into consideration. I'd be interested to hear a more technical explanation of why (besides increased boost?) this would be happening, and why it can't simply be fixed with code.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

It could be fixed with coding..... But, the 8j tt-rs market is quite limited and there are plenty of other tuners out there. So I imagine that's why they haven't even bothered.

And a tune is much much more than just more boost. They adjust timing & fuel as well as plenty of other bits. I don't think anyone is going to go through apr's coding and pinpoint what they did wrong for them. And if April actually fixed it, they probably would do so silently and not say where they went wrong.

At the end of the day APR is probably the easiest/best tune company out there. But, the cepb is just one motor they never figured out.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> It could be fixed with coding..... But, the 8j tt-rs market is quite limited and there are plenty of other tuners out there. So I imagine that's why they haven't even bothered.
> 
> And a tune is much much more than just more boost. They adjust timing & fuel as well as plenty of other bits. I don't think anyone is going to go through apr's coding and pinpoint what they did wrong for them. And if April actually fixed it, they probably would do so silently and not say where they went wrong.
> 
> ...


The APR fix is United Motorsport.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

crew219 said:


> The APR fix is United Motorsport.


I wish there was a like button for this post


----------



## goodspeed (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for all opinions.

I think there is a big problem with the pistons...i don't understand how it is possible.

I learn this but i think that is a fake infos...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/E7hkxz7Zec9GydkT6

I don't know what i do........:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

goodspeed said:


> Thanks for all opinions.
> 
> I think there is a big problem with the pistons...i don't understand how it is possible.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the piston the issue is the tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

goodspeed said:


> Thanks for all opinions.
> 
> I think there is a big problem with the pistons...i don't understand how it is possible.
> 
> ...


So do you have a TT-RS? If so, are you saying that you have exploded one of your pistons? Your initial post was not very clear at all.

But, to reiterate what northerndroid and I both have said. The only piston failures we have seen/read about have been when using the APR tune. Neither of us have seen that with any other brands tune, or on a stock car.


----------



## goodspeed (Aug 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> So do you have a TT-RS? If so, are you saying that you have exploded one of your pistons? Your initial post was not very clear at all.
> 
> But, to reiterate what northerndroid and I both have said. The only piston failures we have seen/read about have been when using the APR tune. Neither of us have seen that with any other brands tune, or on a stock car.


Hello, my car it is in stock mode. I create this topic because i read many thread's where there is a big problem with the pistons rings after tune the ECU.

It is very strange the APR ECU remaps are bad...

Anyone know what cause the piston rings ?

I have seen here in Europe the MRC or MTR tuners that have many and many TTRS 2.5 TFSI (EA 855) stock engine with 500 and 600 hp and 650 a 700 Newton meters.

Finally, what i want to know if there is a problem or not on the pistons rings until i start tune my car :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> *TTRS Plus was not sold in North America*
> 
> 
> 
> .


to clarify there were 29 tt rs plus models sold in the us in 2013. all nimbus grey with red/black interiors
im picking up a 2013 Samoa orange tt rs next week. 1 of 2 in this color and am researching tunes as well as mods. seems these engines are very picky when it comes to mods unlike my last car. (717 rwhp with simple bolt ons) any and all advice is appreciated. I dont see any companies that offer remote tuning.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

9sec said:


> to clarify there were 29 tt rs plus models sold in the us in 2013. all nimbus grey with red/black interiors
> im picking up a 2013 Samoa orange tt rs next week. 1 of 2 in this color and am researching tunes as well as mods. seems these engines are very picky when it comes to mods unlike my last car. (717 rwhp with simple bolt ons) any and all advice is appreciated. I dont see any companies that offer remote tuning.


I have an Ibis White RS Plus in my garage that disagrees.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

nitroracerRS said:


> I have an Ibis White RS Plus in my garage that disagrees.


thats quite interesting. care to share some pics?


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

9sec said:


> thats quite interesting. care to share some pics?


The Bath Tissue is for sale.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

nitroracerRS said:


> The Bath Tissue is for sale.
> View attachment 108593


no shortage were im at ! super nice looking rs. cant wait until fri when I fly to cali to get mine. 1800 mile trip home to get aquatinted with a stop at my buddies shop to get a flash tune and maybe a I/c. coming out of a 700+ rwhp zr1 this should be interesting


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

9sec said:


> no shortage were im at ! super nice looking rs. cant wait until fri when I fly to cali to get mine. 1800 mile trip home to get aquatinted with a stop at my buddies shop to get a flash tune and maybe a I/c. coming out of a 700+ rwhp zr1 this should be interesting


Thanks.

Sounds like you have a fun trip planned.

Here's another from last summer after I did a full paint correction and CQuartz Lite application. I had a lot of time on my hands...








I posted on here a couple years ago about getting an APR tune and was scared off from doing it. Now they're like half the price they used to be. It's so tempting...

Samoa Orange sounds pretty wicked. Got any pics?


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

nitroracerRS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sounds like you have a fun trip planned.
> 
> ...


from what I see apr went deeper into their project car blew it up sold it and stop any further research into tuning. im close friends with the owner of srm so ill drop by their and see what his right hand man can do on a stock setup. likely to see 50-60 hp gain. heres a few pics the owner sent me. first off tint and black painted wheels have to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

9sec said:


> to clarify there were 29 tt rs plus models sold in the us in 2013. all nimbus grey with red/black interiors
> im picking up a 2013 Samoa orange tt rs next week. 1 of 2 in this color and am researching tunes as well as mods. seems these engines are very picky when it comes to mods unlike my last car. (717 rwhp with simple bolt ons) any and all advice is appreciated. I dont see any companies that offer remote tuning.


There were no tt-rs plus sold in America, because all tt-rs that came to America were basically pluses. The plus in Europe basically just meant carbon fiber engine trim and 355hp, which all us cars got.

Now if you got an audi exclusive interior you got a shift knob, which said tt-rs plus. But that is the only place a US car was marked as a plus.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> There were no tt-rs plus sold in America, because all tt-rs that came to America were basically pluses. The plus in Europe basically just meant carbon fiber engine trim and 355hp, which all us cars got.
> 
> Now if you got an audi exclusive interior you got a shift knob, which said tt-rs plus. But that is the only place a US car was marked as a plus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


all 29 nimbus grey cars sold in the us were final edition cars with a tt rs plus shift kn ob designating them a plus model. heres one for sale as an example. if you look at the interior pics its clearly labeled as a plus model






Used 2013 Audi TT RS for Sale in Murfreesboro, TN (with Photos) - CarGurus


Save $4,807 on a 2013 Audi TT RS near you. Search pre-owned 2013 Audi TT RS listings to find the best Murfreesboro, TN deals. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

That's because it was audi exclusive. Not actually a tt-rs plus. All audi exclusive interior cars got that shift knob. Almost all audi exclusive paint cars got that shift knob. 2012 and 2013

Tt-rs plus literally just was a 355hp tune and carbon fiber trim on the engine.... all US cars got it. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> That's because it was audi exclusive. Not actually a tt-rs plus. All audi exclusive interior cars got that shift knob. Almost all audi exclusive paint cars got that shift knob. 2012 and 2013
> 
> Tt-rs plus literally just was a 355hp tune and carbon fiber trim on the engine.... all US cars got it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


im picking up a audi exclusive colored car Friday. it does not have the plus shift knob. in my search for the car the only plus shift knobs I have seen in 6 months of searching are on the last 29 final edition cars made


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a Misano red, friend had a Suzuki gray and another friend had a misano red. All came with the tt-rs plus shift knob.


Regardless what exactly do you think being a tt-rs plus means? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

I mean the guy above has an ibis white with an exclusive interior with the plus shift knob as well.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I had a Misano red, friend had a Suzuki gray and another friend had a misano red. All came with the tt-rs plus shift knob.
> 
> 
> Regardless what exactly do you think being a tt-rs plus means?
> ...


the question should be what do you think it should mean? audi obviously meant to put the logo on certain cars. you posted the shift knob only came on audi exclusive colors then say it came on ibis white Misano red and Suzuka grey all factory color cars. if the car comes with audi plus on the car im going to rely on audi knowing g what they are doing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

I posted what tt-rs plus means, twice. In Europe they had a 335hp tt-rs. Then in 2010 they came out with tt-rs plus. 

They only brought the 355hp version to the US. So all American cars are technically plus.

I said the plus knob came on ALL TT-RS W/AUDI EXCLUSIVE INTERIOR.

There was audi exclusive paint package and an audi exclusive interior package. 

That red black is an audi exclusive interior, that's why it has the knob

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

9sec said:


> First off tint and black painted wheels have to go!


You don't like the tints?


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I had a Misano red, friend had a Suzuki gray and another friend had a misano red. All came with the tt-rs plus shift knob.
> 
> Regardless what exactly do you think being a tt-rs plus means?


Were they the original owners?

The "plus" is allegedly 100 lbs lighter with +20 hp, and a top speed of 174mph, rather than the standard which is supposed to be limited to 155mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

nitroracerRS said:


> Were they the original owners?
> 
> The "plus" is allegedly 100 lbs lighter with +20 hp, and a top speed of 174mph, rather than the standard which is supposed to be limited to 155mph.


Where have you read it was lighter? 

I have the original sales books/brochures from most countries and have never read that.

I'm in Vegas right now so I don't have any of that with me. But here is an article

American tt-rs has 355hp and 174mph top speed as well.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Where have you read it was lighter?
> 
> I have the original sales books/brochures from most countries and have never read that.
> 
> ...


how long will you be in Vegas? im going to stop by my buddies shop srm Friday when I pick my car up.


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

nitroracerRS said:


> You don't like the tints?


more of a fan of the newer technology of ceramic coating lighter tints than limo tint. its just a reason for the popo to pull you over


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just chiming in as an APR stage 2+ owner on my 2012 Suzuka. 

Nothing bad to say. Apr released several updates to fix the “missfire” issue they once had. I can say I’ve not had a hiccup. One issue is/was the gas out west is horrific and they only have 91 which is like 89 on the east coast I hear. 

I’ve not had any issues although my car came w the tune. I have heard of the issues but some simple research online shows where they corrected everything and never heard of people having issues again. I was tempted to go to UM have used them as well APR many times in the past. I can tell you I’ve been messaging apr just inquiring about things recently for my own knowledge and they respond immediately and have been nothing but great to work with. 

I’m on a 93 stage 2+ file here in VT with the apr downpipe and Wagner intercooler and it’s a total blast. I’ve not really heard of these engines blowing up. I do know a couple people it happened to and a lot of people were quick to blame apr etc… but a couple were even stock. Could have been the Random injector issue, bad gas who knows. 

Apr has been nothing but good to me and the tune functions awesome. I can tell you from my research that APR did fix the issue, it wasn’t anything that was harming engines regardless. UM was first to find and fix it… um is awesome for sure as well. However um openly disclosed they put 2k miles on their test car… where as apr bought one of the first released and spent a very long time on the tuning and even did the stage 3 kit. Yes they pushed their own car to the absolute limit w stage 3…. I don’t think that’s the case with a regular flash tune. 

Any flash tune will be fine in my opinion. UM and APR are always the top two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Where have you read it was lighter?


Seems to be in the various press releases referencing the "plus" model. Just google around. Again, it's only what I read, so who really knows.


----------



## TTRSinFL (Apr 2, 2020)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Any flash tune will be fine in my opinion. UM and APR are always the top two.


As a 2012 TTRS owner with an APR Stage II tune I somewhat agree with this statement. But, United Motorsport is the clear go-to tune at the present time. Why? Because APR has stopped offering the Stage II tune and any non stock files for the 8J series TTRS. 

For example, I am installing a custom intake manifold (no tumble flaps) soon and emailed APR for a software delete file to eliminate the tumble flap code that will surely result. They politely answered my email and told me that APR would no longer offer any tumble flap delete file mods? On another note, I purchased and installed the excellent APR cast alloy downpipe along with the Stage II ECU tune. APR no longer offers the downpipe. As most owners are aware, this is due to APR being purchased by Holly I believe? The parent company is just protecting themselves from possible government emissions fines I'm sure.

A email to United Motorsports regarding my requirement was answered quickly, "of course we can tune for the tumble flap delete". The fact that their company is flexible enough to accommodate individual requests makes them number one in my estimation. That, plus the fact that their tune gives you the option to adjust boost and octane gives them a clear edge. My APR tune maxes out at 22.7 psi boost btw and runs extremely well.

I will be deep sixing the APR tune for the UM tune in September when I install the manifold and a few other goodies and I don't think I'll regret it.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome to hear! ^^^ I do agree w you 100% that if I ever do a single other mod to my car I’ll absolutely switch to UM. I mean they are also the only choice when wanting to change the turbo etc as well. 

For now I’m enjoying my stage 2+… I have the dongle which makes any flash changes super convenient etc as well. If I had not got my car w the APR downpipe and tune on it there is no question I’d have gone Um absolutely. For now though it’s fine and I have no intentions as of now going past where I’m at as it’s perfectly fun for the street. 

But I agree UM is the path forward. I used them on my supercharged mk4 r32 both when it was NA as well supercharged and they were awesome. Have used them in other cars as well. 

Curious where you’re getting the manifold and how that flapper delete works?? Sounds awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTRSinFL (Apr 2, 2020)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Curious where you’re getting the manifold and how that flapper delete works?? Sounds awesome!


The intake manifold is CNC machined from a block of aluminum alloy by Kakarakis Performance in Greece. As you can see there is no accommodation for the tumbler shaft or any flaps in the manifold runners. I have no idea how the coding gurus at UM do it but it may be as 'simple' as ignoring the tumble shaft signal? 

This manifold is stated to increase mid-range power and torque and I have no doubt that it will. My goal is to reduce intake flow temps as much as possible since the car lives in Florida. Eventually I will bolt a TTE 500+ turbo kit on it and the manifold should compliment that configuration.

Hope that helps. PS, having a hard time with the pics, my first attempt posting images, can't seem to delete duplicates sorry. Ah...got it sorted.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTRSinFL said:


> The intake manifold is CNC machined from a block of aluminum alloy by Kakarakis Performance in Greece. As you can see there is no accommodation for the tumbler shaft or any flaps in the manifold runners. I have no idea how the coding gurus at UM do it but it may be as 'simple' as ignoring the tumble shaft signal?
> 
> This manifold is stated to increase mid-range power and torque and I have no doubt that it will. My goal is to reduce intake flow temps as much as possible since the car lives in Florida. Eventually I will bolt a TTE 500+ turbo kit on it and the manifold should compliment that configuration.
> 
> ...


WOW absolutely gorgeous! The guys at UM are wizards w little things like that so you’re in good hands no doubt! Had some oddities coded out on my r32 also as I deleted about everything I could lol. That manifold is absolutely amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

"There were no tt-rs plus sold in America, because all tt-rs that came to America were basically pluses. The plus in Europe basically just meant carbon fiber engine trim and 355hp, which all us cars got.

Now if you got an audi exclusive interior you got a shift knob, which said tt-rs plus. But that is the only place a US car was marked as a plus."

This is my understanding as well and the reason for my original post that the TTRS Plus was not sold in the US but was rather a variant sold in Europe. That is, the Plus model was sold in the US with the TTRS label. Think about it. If the USA "Plus" was really a different spec engine, then Audi would have been required by the EPA to certify that rare engine and the cost of doing that for a few dozen cars would have been incredibly prohibitive. If a Plus had a lighter body, then the car would have had to be crash tested because it was different than the TTRS. Audi would have lost far more $ on the federal certifications than they would have made in sales on a few dozen cars and Audi would simply not offer such a low production variant in the US. (For example, Audi did not sell any 2006 Mk 1 roadsters in California because the California certification costs for selling a few hundred roadsters in CA at the end of the Mk 1 life cycle was not worth the investment.) I never heard about the Plus knob on all Audi exclusive interiors. What I read previously, and seems to be confirmed in other posts, is that Audi put the Plus shift knob on all US model TTRS at some point at the end of production. I had not heard that it was limited to a specific color although this may have been true by accident that the last group of TTRS off the line were the same color.. My understanding is that if your TTRS was made near the end of production, irrespective of whether it was "exclusive" or any color, you got the Plus knob, and possibly other Plus markings, because they were trying to get rid of them.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Think about it. If the USA "Plus" was really a different spec engine, then Audi would have been required by the EPA to certify that rare engine and the cost of doing that for a few dozen cars would have been incredibly prohibitive.


Automakers can submit one application for a group of vehicles or engines having similar design and emission characteristics.

Regarding the "plus": I guess track the car and see if it's limited to 155mph, or not. Then we might have a definitive answer.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Being from Vegas and based on my research when this topic first appeared, I'd be willing to wager that the TTRS in the US with some Plus emblems is identical in all other respects to all prior TTRS sold in the US. That is, Audi was just trying to use up some parts they had left in the bin at the end of TTRS production.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

nitroracerRS said:


> Automakers can submit one application for a group of vehicles or engines having similar design and emission characteristics.
> 
> Regarding the "plus": I guess track the car and see if it's limited to 155mph, or not. Then we might have a definitive answer.


Us cars are not limited 155mph, I can verify that. 

As far as weight reduction for the plus I've seen a few articles that say that, but none have ever outlined what that might be..... pretty confident someone saw the manual car was 100lbs lighter than the dsg car and then a game of telephone happened and we got plus cars are lighter..... 

Everyone that is into tt-rs here should get into the Facebook groups. The 8j tt-rs was never intended for the US and 60% of the information in here isn't super accurate. The tt-rs Facebook groups are international and there is far better information in them

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Being from Vegas and based on my research when this topic first appeared, I'd be willing to wager that the TTRS in the US with some Plus emblems is identical in all other respects to all prior TTRS sold in the US. That is, Audi was just trying to use up some parts they had left in the bin at the end of TTRS production.


It is Audi exclusive interior that got the plus shift knobs. 2012 and 2013 cars with the exclusive interiors all have them.

2013 was the last year for the tt-rs in the US, but the rest of the world got them until 2014 at least(I think some countries got them as 2015 as well, but not 100% sure)

Misano Red with audi exclusive interior and plus shift knob





Used 2012 Audi TT RS for Sale in Murfreesboro, TN (with Photos) - CarGurus


Save $4,807 on a 2012 Audi TT RS near you. Search pre-owned 2012 Audi TT RS listings to find the best Murfreesboro, TN deals. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com






Another audi exclusive interior with the plus knob





Used 2012 Audi TT RS for Sale in Murfreesboro, TN (with Photos) - CarGurus


Save $4,807 on a 2012 Audi TT RS near you. Search pre-owned 2012 Audi TT RS listings to find the best Murfreesboro, TN deals. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com





Another





Used 2012 Audi TT RS for Sale in Murfreesboro, TN (with Photos) - CarGurus


Save $4,807 on a 2012 Audi TT RS near you. Search pre-owned 2012 Audi TT RS listings to find the best Murfreesboro, TN deals. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com





Another








31k-Mile 2013 Audi TT RS


Bid for the chance to own a 31k-Mile 2013 Audi TT RS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #34,388.




bringatrailer.com





Another








Modified 2013 Audi TT RS


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2013 Audi TT RS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #16,001.




bringatrailer.com





Another








2013 Audi TT RS Review


2013 Audi TT RS 2.5L turbo inline-5, 360 hp, 343 lb-ft, Quattro all-wheel drive, 6-speed manual, heated leather seats, 18/25 mpg




motoringrumpus.com





Another








Gallery: 2013 Ibis White TT RS With Audi Exclusive Interior - QuattroWorld


Ben from University Audi sent over these photos of a brand new Ibis White TT RS. The stand out feature of this car is the Audi Exclusive interior. The seats, trim and floor mats are wrapped with red leather and finished with red stitching. Interestingly enough, Audi is using the RS Plus shift...




www.quattroworld.com







...... So yeah definitely not exclusive to the nimbus gray. No idea why I could only find that same black & red interior. There was another black and red but the red was just where your butt and back touched, then there was white and black, then a blue and black. There were a handful of other audi exclusive 8j interiors as well, that I haven't seen in a tt-rs. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

"It is Audi exclusive interior that got the plus shift knobs. 2012 and 2013 cars with the exclusive interiors all have them."
Thanks for the research. You've convinced me that early "Exclusive" cars got the knob. Wonder why?


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> It is Audi exclusive interior that got the plus shift knobs. 2012 and 2013 cars with the exclusive interiors all have them.


Wow, those people need to drive their Audis! I put 70k miles on mine!!!


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

TTRSinFL said:


> As a 2012 TTRS owner with an APR Stage II tune I somewhat agree with this statement. But, United Motorsport is the clear go-to tune at the present time. Why? Because APR has stopped offering the Stage II tune and any non stock files for the 8J series TTRS.
> 
> For example, I am installing a custom intake manifold (no tumble flaps) soon and emailed APR for a software delete file to eliminate the tumble flap code that will surely result. They politely answered my email and told me that APR would no longer offer any tumble flap delete file mods? On another note, I purchased and installed the excellent APR cast alloy downpipe along with the Stage II ECU tune. APR no longer offers the downpipe. As most owners are aware, this is due to APR being purchased by Holly I believe? The parent company is just protecting themselves from possible government emissions fines I'm sure.
> 
> ...


how ironic I have emailed both um and Unitronic and neither have replied.


----------



## TTRSinFL (Apr 2, 2020)

9sec said:


> how ironic I have emailed both um and Unitronic and neither have replied.


I've never contacted Unitronic but UM took about a day to reply to my email. If you browse to UM's website they do list their nationwide dealers so I suppose it's possible to call a local dealer directly by phone? I'm sure they have priority access to the folks at UM. In my case I'm going to have to drive to Nostrum in Orlando, about a 3hr drive to have the flash performed. I plan on contacting both Nostrum and UM with my requirements prior to the road trip so there are minimum communication errors. Good luck!


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

9sec said:


> how ironic I have emailed both um and Unitronic and neither have replied.


Unitronic doesn’t provide any mk2 TTRS support to my knowledge? 

UM is best to email [email protected]

Fred usually will respond within 24 hours… going through the generic site email might not be the same? Not sure but that’s always how I’ve talked w them and he’s usually pretty responsive. You can also call the shop in CT there and he usually is the one to answer or call back if you leave a message. 

I happen to know they are gone as of tomorrow and won’t be back until next week so that could be part of the hold up. My buddy just barely got his ecu back for his turbo r32 build and Fred had said they’d be closed the rest of this week after Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

